# Medical Disclaimer



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2006)

*Medical Disclaimer*

This information and advice published or made available through the MartialTalk.com web site is not intended to replace the services of a physician, nor does it constitute a doctor-patient relationship. Information on this web site is provided for informational purposes only and is not a substitute for professional medical advice. You should not use the information on this web site for diagnosing or treating a medical or health condition. You should consult a physician in all matters relating to your health, and particularly in respect to any symptoms that may require diagnosis or medical attention. Any action on your part in response to the information provided in this web site is at the reader's discretion. Readers should consult their own physicians concerning the information on this web site. MartialTalk.com, it's staff and SilverStar WebDesigns inc. make no representations or warranties with respect to any information offered or provided on or through the MartialTalk.com web site regarding treatment, action, or application of medication. MartialTalk.com, it's staff and SilverStar WebDesigns inc. are not liable for any direct or indirect claim, loss or damage resulting from use of this web site and/or any web site(s) linked to/from it.


----------

